# The National Halloween & Haunters Convention 2010



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Where is it being held? When? What's the link?


----------



## TheEvilQueen (Sep 13, 2009)

National Haunters Convention Home Haunts Haunted Show Conventions

April 29-May 2

We will be located in the Valley Forge Convention Center (in King of Prussia, PA). 
This Convention Center offers the largest right to work exhibit space in Suburban Philadelphia with over 108,000 gross square feet of space. There are NO union fees and plenty of room to park both tag along and full size trailers as the complex is complete with actual docking locations. The location also features incredible ceiling height, nice meeting rooms, and plenty of restaurants and meeting places for everyone.
The combined forces of Michael Bruner from 'The Monster Maze' and the 'PA Haunters Gathering' as well as Robert Kocher (Xanthar of the Museum) of 'The Village of Darkness' have continued to develop a gigantic show that is destined to continue to grow even bigger. Look for more continued expansions and incredible events in the future! 
In addition to having the largest Halloween & Haunted Attraction Show Floor, we are using the most sophisticated software and management systems in the industry to streamline our conventions and keep costs down for you! Even our Classroom education is ala cart so that you can pick and choose what you like. We have spent over $25,000 in Website Design, SQL coding, and enhanced features to both Halloween University as well as the National Haunters Convention to allow some of the latest technology to be used for the Halloween and Haunt Industry. We want to 'spare no expense' in trying to present our industry with a professional and modern vantage point.


----------



## Julianne (Jun 16, 2009)

We will be there! My hubby and I went last year, had a great time, the vendors were great. we are hoping to take in some more of the seminars this year.
Really want to make it to the Cadaver Cotillion this year too, sounds like a blast!
Hoping to meet up with some fellow HF haunters there!


----------



## cbonz2002 (Jun 23, 2009)

Is there any conventions on the west coast?


----------



## TheEvilQueen (Sep 13, 2009)

Julianne said:


> We will be there! My hubby and I went last year, had a great time, the vendors were great. we are hoping to take in some more of the seminars this year.
> Really want to make it to the Cadaver Cotillion this year too, sounds like a blast!
> Hoping to meet up with some fellow HF haunters there!


Ghoul Daddy found some great airfare for us, so I think we will be there!

What did you think of the seminars? We are hoping to enroll in as many as possible. Nothing is listed on the site yet for 2010 classes. We are self taught haunters, so we are always looking to improve our skills and to build better props for more scare!

I agree with your idea of finding away to meet fellow HF folks. There is only one other couple here that goes all out with a haunt. Great folks!


----------



## Empty_W (Apr 28, 2009)

That is but a short ride in the scheme of things from NY, I may have to look into this!


----------



## HalloweenDan (Sep 6, 2007)

Would love to go, but too far


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom (Nov 6, 2008)

definitely going. we went two years ago and had a great time.


----------



## TheEvilQueen (Sep 13, 2009)

The Valley Forge Scanticon is almost booked full. They could not accommodate our reservation request for 6 days. But The Radisson could. However, they would not say how many rooms are left except that they are filling up. I can't believe that the hotels are filling up this fast. 

Still waiting to see the class schedule for 2010! The Halloween University has not posted them yet.
Halloween University | Haunted House School, Seminars, Classes, Education The 2009 schedule is still showing, a tease for those of us who have never been.


----------

